# Sony Bravia LCD won't respond to remote control



## 56Killer

So my LCD all of the sudden decided it won't read the control. It doesn't work with the factory remote or my cable box remote. I can power the tv on the buttons on the tv and raise the volume it just won't respond to the remote control. The model is KDL-32LL150. Any ideas?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

off topic: did you pirate/hack anything from sony

on topic:free bump

edit: is there any thing that my be interfering with the remote
and you did the simple thing already right e.g. change battery's and whatnot


----------



## weidass

Try unplugging the set, waiting 30 sec, then plugging back in. Doubt its the remotes. You'd be amazed at how many things are fixed by cycling the power like that.


----------



## 56Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;12648823*
> off topic: did you pirate/hack anything from sony
> 
> on topic:free bump
> 
> edit: is there any thing that my be interfering with the remote
> and you did the simple thing already right e.g. change battery's and whatnot


off topic: what does it have to do? Do you mean because of the warranty?

Yes I change the batteries on the remote but nothing.


----------



## 56Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weidass;12648855*
> Try unplugging the set, waiting 30 sec, then plugging back in. Doubt its the remotes. You'd be amazed at how many things are fixed by cycling the power like that.


I have power cycle like 3 times but nothing.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *56Killer;12648937*
> off topic: what does it have to do? Do you mean because of the warranty?


the think about pirate/hack anything from sony was off topic on my half


----------



## 56Killer

Ok. I bought it almost a year ago so I will call the warranty and see what they say about it. I find it kind of stupid that from everything that can go wrong with a tv mine decides to do the simplest not respond to the remote.


----------



## zammy

I had the same problem.

My Bravia LCD TV wasn't responding to its remote RMF-GD001 although the remote works on the home entertainment unit. Lucky for me, I have an extended warranty and so I called for a service. Technician tested my remote and said that it's RF transmitter is spoilt. Little did I know that the remote has IR and RF transmitter and it will work on any devices that uses infra red transmission. But Bravia LCD TVs use the radio frequency transmission and that is where the problem is.

I had my $125 remote replaced FOC.









This reminds me to get a silicon case for the remote and to put it out of reach from my kids who like to drop things.


----------



## sloopman69

I have a sony that is doing the samething. I have two, so I tried the remote on the other tv and it worked it. But the one will not respond the a remote at all.
Is there a cheap fix or a way to fix myself?
Thank you,


----------

